# Possible new siberian!



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

So...I -*might*- be getting another Siberian Husky!
of course pictures didn't work the first time...so!


















This handsome young man is two years old! All white with blue eyes. I'll know tomorrow if we're getting him or not.


----------



## cbramsey (Nov 13, 2011)

What a cutie!!!!!!!! Quite handsome!!!!!!!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

He is just gorgeous! Those photos lead me to believe that he has a lot of character. lol Well I hope you end up getting him!


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

I love white blue eyed huskys...there so spirited looking ( how else would you pharse that...LOL ) 
Fingers crossed.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

He is stunning!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone! 

Still haven't heard anything back yet.


----------



## eliza (Jun 6, 2011)

he is so handsome! keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

Awww love him!! very cute!! I love all white sibes!!


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

What a looker!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Well we didn't get him.

The ladies husband decided to take him to someone who owns a private rescue who said she wanted him for personal reasons - he said he's just taking him to a rescue.

Nothing I can do since she couldn't sway her husband.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

Niraya said:


> Well we didn't get him.
> 
> The ladies husband decided to take him to someone who owns a private rescue who said she wanted him for personal reasons - he said he's just taking him to a rescue.
> 
> Nothing I can do since she couldn't sway her husband.


Maybe I am misunderstanding, but he wanted to give the dog to a rescue shelter over giving him to a family who would provide him with a loving home for the rest of his life? What are the "personal reasons"?


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Slartibartfast said:


> Maybe I am misunderstanding, but he wanted to give the dog to a rescue shelter over giving him to a family who would provide him with a loving home for the rest of his life? What are the "personal reasons"?


The way I understand it;

They had a woman who inquired about him (Titan) before I did. She runs a private rescue out of her home - but she told the family that has Titan that she didn't want to adopt him out - that she wanted to keep him for herself. When I had spoke with Titans "mom" she said that they hadn't given the rescue lady an answer as to whether or not they were going to give Titan to her. After speaking at length with me - she was going to speak with her husband about giving Titan to me instead of to the other woman - because she was worried that if the rescue woman didn't want him eventually or that he wasn't what she expected - she would just adopt him out and the family would never know where he went and she didn't like that.

We had a date picked out to go get him (They're in Ohio and she wanted to meet us half way to pick him up) but after speaking with her husband he had told her it wasn't fair to the other woman after getting her so interested in him and then giving him to someone else. My father asked me to talk to them again and tell them that if the only reason was that he wasn't willing to give us Titan was because of driving - he wanted me to tell them that we would drive the full distance to their house (about an 8-10 hour drive for us) and get him. My father felt that giving Titan to this other woman runs the risk that she will just adopt him out despite saying she wants him for herself.

So I spent another 45 minutes speaking with the woman who owns Titan currently and she really wanted Titan to come to us and her husband had "warmed up" once I had told them we were willing to drive the entire distance. The woman really liked me and the things I had to say and really liked knowing that he'd be coming to a home where he'd be getting the proper exercise and he'd be here with another Siberian. She had said she was really going to try and convince her husband to let him come to us.

I got a phone call around 5:30pm from her husband stating that they've decided to give him to the rescue and that his wife didn't want to call me and tell me no. I told him that was fine and it didn't matter as long as Titan was going to a place where they thought he would thrive and that it was good for him. 

The thing that I find most shady about the entire situation - is that he gave me the name of the rescue they were giving Titan to (Mind you - Titan is supposed to be going to this rescue as the woman who owns it pet - NOT for adoption) and was willing to give me the phone number if I was still interested. And he didn't sound in the least bit bothered that he was going to this woman's rescue.

His wife had told me if she (the rescue woman) was just going to adopt him out that they were going to just tell her no and that they already had a family waiting for him.

I told him no thank you and wished him the best and hoped that everything worked out for both his family and Titan.


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

That's messed up. Does she have a website so we can see if he gets posted on there?


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

No website other than Petfinder - so I'll be watching starting next week - since he made sure to tell me he was going to her this weekend.

I personally just can't think why he would choose her over us. Besides the fact that I don't have a fenced in yard - but I would never leave him on a tie out. My dogs are indoor dogs - taken out on leash. 

And they told me he's notorious at jumping their fence they have.


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

Plus if she has a rescue... I think it's a little naive to think you are rehabilitating dogs... and you're bringing in a dog who may or may not get along... which could affect her rescue. Seems... weird. Like not something a responsible rescue would do at the sake of her current rescued dogs.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Awww, boo.  Sorry it did not work out.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Jacksons Mom said:


> Awww, boo.  Sorry it did not work out.


Thanks . I'm okay with it for the most part. Daddy says that it just wasn't meant to be and that there will be another one another time that is meant for us.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Update:

Titan was added to that rescue's petfinder page as being up for adoption. 

The amount of anger and unhappiness that I feel right now cannot be described.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

Niraya said:


> Update:
> 
> Titan was added to that rescue's petfinder page as being up for adoption.
> 
> The amount of anger and unhappiness that I feel right now cannot be described.


I would contact the jackass who gave her to them over you about this. You have every right to be angry.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Slartibartfast said:


> I would contact the jackass who gave her to them over you about this. You have every right to be angry.


I've sent them an email. A phone call right now would be too much for me as I would probably say a few things I wouldn't be very proud of.

I did ask them in their email what their thought process was regarding giving him to this woman over a family that would provide him with everything he needs - without trying to sound too rude.

My mind is just blown and I'm so upset and angry.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I am so sorry Niraya ... keep posting. I hope there is still something you can do about this situation. It hardly seems fair.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Abbylynn said:


> I am so sorry Niraya ... keep posting. I hope there is still something you can do about this situation. It hardly seems fair.


There's not much I can do. She wants $200 for him now.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

I hope the former owner responds to you. I am really curious what kind of idiotic excuse they come up with. Did they have an agreement with the person they gave him to that they would keep him as a pet and not immediately try to turn a profit? Just a bunch of scum you had to deal with. It sucks that this great dog has to be in the middle of it too.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Slartibartfast said:


> I hope the former owner responds to you. I am really curious what kind of idiotic excuse they come up with. Did they have an agreement with the person they gave him to that they would keep him as a pet and not immediately try to turn a profit? Just a bunch of scum you had to deal with. It sucks that this great dog has to be in the middle of it too.


I still haven't gotten an email yet.

I suggested to them that they make a contract that the person must sign stating that they can't adopt him out. I have no idea if they actually made a contract for them.
I also suggested ways to try and help them to keep the dog (prior to being told I wasn't getting him) - more exercise, puzzle toys, training sessions etc. Just so they dog wouldn't go through the stress.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

No email from the family.

I did send an email to the rescue to see what they say/how they feel about this story. Not that they will just up and give him to me - but I'd like to know what they have to say.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I hope you get an email back from them both (the person and the rescue).


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

What a POS!!!! That pup had a perfectly good home... without money being involved. That is one of the reasons why I am irritated with rescues... she lied to get the dog, and now she IS going to financially gain from it. I don't care what people say... there is money to be made in rescues, there is money to be lost in SPCAs... there's a difference in the two.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Still haven't received an email from either the family or the rescue.

It's been a fantastic weekish for my faith in humanity


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Looks like the rescue wanted to take him because he is highly adoptable and it would be a free dog with a profit on the end. She probably was full of it on the line about wanting him for herself, which makes them sleazy.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Looks like the rescue wanted to take him because he is highly adoptable and it would be a free dog with a profit on the end. She probably was full of it on the line about wanting him for herself, which makes them sleazy.


This is what makes me extremely sad about the entire situation . And so extremely furious.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Or possibly they didn't feel you were a good fit for whatever reason and it was easier to make up a BS story than tell you so. Who knows. 

But honestly, I wouldn't be returning your emails either at this point. I wouldn't feel that it was any of your business. You could always apply to the rescue where he's at now.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

sassafras said:


> Or possibly they didn't feel you were a good fit for whatever reason and it was easier to make up a BS story than tell you so. Who knows.
> 
> But honestly, I wouldn't be returning your emails either at this point. I wouldn't feel that it was any of your business. You could always apply to the rescue where he's at now.


Pretty sure they had already told me that I wouldn't be getting him because this lady had inquired first about him. They didn't tell me the story simply because they didn't want to tell me no. They actually -did- tell me no.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Niraya said:


> Pretty sure they had already told me that I wouldn't be getting him because this lady had inquired first about him. They didn't tell me the story simply because they didn't want to tell me no. They actually -did- tell me no.


Ah, missed that. Well, then, they're just jerks.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Well - curiously enough BOTH people have responded to my emails!

The family who had him responded saying that it wasn't their fault that people lie and and if she wants to put him up for adoption than that's on her. The husband said he did not feel safe giving him to us. In a sense - I could understand this.

The woman who runs the rescue said that she never inquired about him for a pet and that the family had contacted her seeking help and she told them that she had available space and would take him. She offered to send me an application if I still wanted him, though.

Basically a bunch of he said/she said. Though I am now done with the entire situation and can only hope he finds a great home


----------



## MightyAchilles (Dec 20, 2011)

Abbylynn said:


> He is stunning!



Absolutely stunning! In the first picture you just know he is working out some bit of mischief.


----------



## MightyAchilles (Dec 20, 2011)

Niraya said:


> Well - curiously enough BOTH people have responded to my emails!
> 
> The family who had him responded saying that it wasn't their fault that people lie and and if she wants to put him up for adoption than that's on her. The husband said he did not feel safe giving him to us. In a sense - I could understand this.
> 
> ...


Probably should have read the entire thread first.... any plans for another little bundle of joy?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

That sucks that's how it ended up. We had a runabout a few years ago when trying to adopt our second dog. We emailed with a rescue about a little mutty guy they had, application approved, and the foster asked us to come to Petco adoption event with our dog and meet him. We did and they were best friends from the start. There was another woman hanging around while we were doing the meet and greet and giving me a strange eye. After the meet and greet goes well THEN they mentioned they also told the lady she could adopt the dog and she came in earlier than us and paid for him already. wut. They then hand me a Chihuahua who is terrified, spends five seconds with Smalls before biting her in the face, and keep pushing he would be perfect for us. No thanks. We left and they called me for weeks telling me all about this litter of puppies they had and that I should come see them- even though I expressed several times I was not looking for a puppy.


----------



## Sensorium88 (Dec 13, 2011)

@thosewordsarebest; Just because your application was approved, doesn't mean you have first pick to a dog. Alot of times, there are waiting lists. I know it sucks that you didn't get the dog you wanted, but that woman clearly showed up first so she gets first pick. Not trying to be rude or anything.

As far as the whole Husky situation goes, why don't you adopt him? I saw you mentioned something about her wanting $200. Typically, a rescue group is non-rpofit and they charge for the dogs because a responsible group will get the pets neutered, and shots done before finding new homes. Even if say, this husky you speak of, is already up to date on all shots, the fee still applies since many dogs end up in rescue groups and money is always needed. For example, I know a dachshund in rescue had to get a $2000 surgery. But who knows, with everyting you mentioned, it does seem kinda shady how things went about. There are definitely bad people in the world just try to make a buck.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

We aren't adopting him because I'd spend 400 dollars to get him. We were only going to get him because the family needed to re-home him. He was already neutered. The only thing they did was give him his shots, preventative and chip him. I understand the adoption fees. But I have a Siberian rescue an hour away from me that I would go to . The family needed a quick out from the dog. And we volunteered to take him from them. Which would have been an 8-10 hour drive WITH my Siberian. Just to see if they'd get along. It could have been a drive for nothing if they didn't get along.

And there is no actual plan for the immediate future to get another one. The plan that is set is when she's about two years old to get a show puppy. The only reason we tried getting this boy was because the family was giving up and he was the perfect age that I wanted for another dog.

It just wasn't meant to be and I'm okay with that.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Sensorium88 said:


> @thosewordsarebest; Just because your application was approved, doesn't mean you have first pick to a dog. Alot of times, there are waiting lists. I know it sucks that you didn't get the dog you wanted, but that woman clearly showed up first so she gets first pick. Not trying to be rude or anything.


I work for a rescue and volunteer for another. This is not a kosher way of running things. You don't tell someone yes, your application is approved, do a meet and greet with your dog and you can bring him home and then give him to someone else, failing to mention to the first person that you've adopted him out and they're driving out to meet a dog they're not taking with them.

ETA: We drove two hours for a dog we were told that yes, he is yours, just come to this event prepared to take him home. Also, this was over 4 years ago.


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I work for a rescue and volunteer for another. This is not a kosher way of running things. You don't tell someone yes, your application is approved, do a meet and greet with your dog and you can bring him home and then give him to someone else, failing to mention to the first person that you've adopted him out and they're driving out to meet a dog they're not taking with them.
> 
> ETA: We drove two hours for a dog we were told that yes, he is yours, just come to this event prepared to take him home. Also, this was over 4 years ago.


I agree. We don't do that at our rescue either. Multiple people fill out apps and we do home inspections to decide which home we find to be the best. No one is told they get the dog before the dog is theirs.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Bones said:


> I agree. We don't do that at our rescue either. Multiple people fill out apps and we do home inspections to decide which home we find to be the best. No one is told they get the dog before the dog is theirs.


Bingo. That's how you avoid looking like a real fool when you adopt him to someone else.


----------

